# Router carving question:



## acordasco (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi all:
I'm new to the forum and I will begin to look though previous posts to see what has been written about router carving but I would like to put out the general question asking for advice and recommendations. The application would be for high school students to do decorative as well as sign carving. I would like a machine under $2000 isfpossible and something with computer capabilities (either have a computer in it or connect to a computer). Reliability for a school/student environment is important. 
Thanks in advance,
Anthony


----------



## CNCRouterMan (Sep 21, 2009)

That would be hard to find with the budget you have.


----------



## CNCRouterMan (Sep 21, 2009)

I take that back. You might think about a CarveWright machine, under $2000.00 with software, but you are limited to 14.5" in wide. That is a safe machine for school.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi acordasco

Take a hard look at the Carvewright system,it's in your price range and can do many jobs you have listed ..

CarveWright
http://www.carvewright.com/cms/instructvid
=========



acordasco said:


> Hi all:
> I'm new to the forum and I will begin to look though previous posts to see what has been written about router carving but I would like to put out the general question asking for advice and recommendations. The application would be for high school students to do decorative as well as sign carving. I would like a machine under $2000 isfpossible and something with computer capabilities (either have a computer in it or connect to a computer). Reliability for a school/student environment is important.
> Thanks in advance,
> Anthony


----------



## acordasco (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I have thought of about the carvewrite but I keep reading about it breaking down and being unreliable. I don't want to spend the money only to have a machine that needs constant attention and repair. What are your experiences with the machine?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi anthony

It's comes down to the bottom line thing 

The machine is a home shop tool, if you don't want to play with that type of machine you will need to lay out some Big bucks from 4,000.oo to 15,000.oo the norm,, if that's the type of work you want to do in your home shop, the carvewrite will do the job...I will say it's not for every one..
you need to take the good with the bad and work it out.

It's like buying a router,,if you want the best you need to lay out the bucks, all routers do the same job (spin the bits) some do the job better than others..

========



acordasco said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have thought of about the carvewrite but I keep reading about it breaking down and being unreliable. I don't want to spend the money only to have a machine that needs constant attention and repair. What are your experiences with the machine?


----------

